# Hamster with eyes stuck shut



## JTaz123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi all, my long haired Syrian is 2 years old. I noticed 3 days ago both of his eyes seemed to be stuck shut and he was smelling his way around his cage. I took him to the vets where they cleaned his eyes but said there was a lot of puss and they think he’s possibly got an abscess/infection there. 

I have oral antibiotics to give him and I’m cleaning his eyes every day, however they’re so stuck shut they’re just not opening now. They opened at the vets but were closed by the time we got home. 

I feel so bad for him, is there anything else I can do, or is this the start of the end for him? He is still eating and drinking but isn’t using his wheels any more and is generally just sleeping.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

He's like every other elderly hamster in what he's doing. Some only use there wheels for a 5 min jog. 

Have you tried warm damp compress to help loosen some of the gunk?


----------



## JTaz123 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have been doing this every evening when I give him the anti-biotics, but they’re really stuck shut. I daren’t rub too hard as I don’t want to hurt him and look sore.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

How's he doing today?


----------



## JTaz123 (Nov 25, 2013)

I’ve been cleaning his eyes every evening and one has opened which is great. It’s not fully but looks ok. The other we’re still struggling with…even with cleaning each day it’s not opening, but as I said I can’t rub too hard. 
He’s still eating fresh food, not so much dry and he’s drinking plenty. He’s just sleeping all the time and he feels very skinny bless him


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aww. Have you got any recovery food? Fresh food is ok but it won't be giving him everything he needs. 

So glad that the one eye is able to open. Hopefully the next one will soon. Fingers crossed. Keep us updated


----------



## JTaz123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh I haven’t heard of recovery food, I have a look. He does look really frail bless him. 

Thanks for your messages, hopefully he’ll get better.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JTaz123 said:


> Oh I haven't heard of recovery food, I have a look. He does look really frail bless him.
> 
> Thanks for your messages, hopefully he'll get better.


You can ask your vet about recovery food.
My vet gave me some recovery food for one of my hamsters, it was a powder and you mixed it with warm water, kinda looked like green porridge, my hamster loved it.

Hope your hamster recovers.


----------



## JTaz123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Unfortunately we found him passed away this morning. He did well bless him.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. You gave him a lovely long life. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JTaz123 said:


> Unfortunately we found him passed away this morning. He did well bless him.


I'm so sorry to hear this.
RIP little one.


----------

